# Summer lull



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

Well, it HAD to happen at some point. The summer lull is in full swing. Temps up, stripers gone north, even the blues are taking a break. Seems the fluking has also slowed down except in Montauk where they're still getting their share of decent fish in the 5-9# class. Weaks have been sluggish all year (at least for me).

Seems the only thing that'll really keep you busy (inshore anyway) are those porgies. All you can ever want. I actually got my personal best of 17" earlier this month.

I'm gearing up for the fall run now and hope to hear about some of your exploits during this summer lull.

cheers...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey addict it good to see you here also and I hope the summer lull is a short one for you.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

cocoflea,

I saw your post on another board asking about Montauk. Don't know if you saw my reply, but anything related to Montauk, seek Freddie's B&T out there. Very helpful bunch.

As far as the summer, I'm just doing some homework for the fall run of stripers. Checking low tides, walking up and down beaches looking for structure, trying to find a new spot or two.

Other than that, I'll probably make a trip to Montauk before then end of August.

Be safe...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks Addict I saw your post. Quick question any reason why your going in August I'm was told September/October was the best time to go.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

I may go out there sooner because there have been quality catches (50#ers) around block island. I just might have to jump on a boat for a chance at a trophy.


----------

